

The Master-Slave Analogy in Technical Literature - platz
http://www.historyoftechnology.org/eTC/v48no2/eglash.html

======
lemonade
I agree that the term is bad taste and not really a good metaphor anyway.
Slavery was about people trading and legally owning other people, and nowadays
refers to a certain type of adult relationship. Both of them do not adequately
describe what compsci master-slave aims to convey - e.g. an asymetric cloning
strategy from an original.

I'd be happy for the term to be scrapped.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think "slavery _is_..." would be more accurate, given it's ongoing existence
on the planet.

